# Phoenix International School - San Miguel de Salinas



## Sydneyhorn (May 7, 2016)

Hi All,

I've been reading the forum for a while and have got a wealth of information from it but this is my first post.

My wife and I, together with our 12 year old son, are considering a move to Spain. I know it doesn't have the best reputation with some but we are currently looking at the Torrevieja area.

Obviously a big consideration is the school we choose for our son. Because of his age, we are thinking it may be best to go with an international school (despite the cost) rather than a Spanish public school.

Does anybody on here have any first hand experience of the Phoenix International School in San Miguel de Salinas?

We are coming out in the summer holidays to do, what might be our last ,research trip before the move. If there are any parents out there, especially if you have a boy of similar age that goes to the Phoenix school, we would love to hear from you and perhaps meet up while we are there.

Any feedback on the school or the area (or indeed advice on moving to Spain with a child of a similar age) gratefully received.

Mike


----------



## Kerrymac (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi Mike, did you get any info about Phoenix in the end? Or have any to pass on to me!


----------

